
Cities’ Offers for Amazon Base Are Secrets Even to Many City Leaders - draenei
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/05/technology/amazon-headquarters-hq2.html
======
prolikewh0a
I could've sworn decisions like these were for the people of said cities to
decide, even if only by representation from their elected city officials, but
I guess that's no longer true in Corporate America.

